# 2010 A3 DRL via MFA



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Most of the common tweaks for the 2010 VW Mk6 Jetta / Golf platform and the Audi A3 and are listed in the VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks thread. 

We have received feedback from one member regarding the 2010 A3 model and DRL via the MFA / DIS. The coding takes place in 09 - Central Electronics. After changing Byte 15, Bit 7 to 1, the new DRL option should appear on the dash if the vehicle supports this. 

As of VCDS release 10.6, this Bit is not documented when using the Long Coding Helper. Please see this thread: Manually modify coding.

After coding, use the dash menu and select:
- Display Type 
- Set
- Lights
- Exterior Lights
- Daytime lights
- On (or off if you choose)

These pictures were sent from two of our customers and should help explain the process:

Display Type
Set Menu
Set, scrolling
Set, scrolling
Set, scrolling
Lights
Daytime lights 
On

If anyone has additional comments or suggestions, I'll gladly take them since I don't have a A3 to test this on. The info. in this post it solely based on feedback we have received.

If you have a vehicle that doesn't have DRL's enabled, please post the complete Auto-Scan here. We would need to enable DRL's before they can be altered via the dash.

Auto-Scans must be posted using the current release of VCDS which is found Here


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

That’s cool is something like that available for the B6 platform?

Thanks


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> After changing Byte 15, Bit 7 to 1, the new DRL option should appear on the dash if the vehicle supports this.


What module?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

maloosheck said:


> What module?


Yeah, I guess that would help, and I edited to show 09. Thanks! 

FWIW, I had it linked here properly: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Seki said:


> That’s cool is something like that available for the B6 platform?
> 
> Thanks


I don't think so since the Passat doesn't use a BCM like the A3.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm going to go try this on my 2010 A3 TDI and will report back!


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

This did not work on my 2010 A3 TDI. I modified the bit and no option appeared in the display. Although my DRLs are switchable via the headlight switch, in the 0 position all lights are off, in AUTO the DRLs are active.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Ahh, that must matter. The A3 we had success with did not have the Auto switch or RLS. Would you post the 09 scan data from your vehicle?


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Here you are!

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8P0-907-063.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 907 063 D HW: 8P0 907 063 D
Component: BCM PQ35 M 105 0575 
Revision: 00105 AK 
Coding: 2E000A2FF03336E4287241E001108D4D437E62AA106DD129E40008840040
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 354FF3382529

Part No SW: 8P1 955 119 F HW: 8P1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer AU350 H10 0040 
Coding: 00DD13

Part No SW: 8K0 910 557 HW: 8K0 955 559 A
Component: REGENLICHTSEN H04 0003 
Coding: 034C2D

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H05 1501 
No fault code found.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Resurrecting an old thread! Wanted to let you guys know, I modified my Instruments coding to Germany, not I'm able to see this setting under Lighting menu in the DIS. Unless I was a total noob and not doing it right before... lol :thumbup:


----------



## mfractal (May 16, 2005)

I can confirm this works beautifully on my MY2010 A3 (CCZA engine).

Contacted ross-tech to confirm that as well.


----------

